# Meta html



## Haissam (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und habe wenig Erfahrung was das Thema Computer betrifft.
meine Frage: seit Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema: Meta Beschreibung in der Website.
leider versuche ich vergeblich die Meta Beschreibung in html abzuspeichern so das sie von der Website anerkannt wird. Bei jedem speichern auf der Website wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt. Kann mir jemand vl helfen wie ich es richtig machen muss.
ICH DANKE EUCH 


Die Meta-Beschreibung ist ein HTML-Attribut, das eine kurze Zusammenfassung einer Webseite enthält, die häufig in Suchmaschinen wie Google angezeigt wird.


----------



## basti1012 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.
Die Beschreibung ,was auf der Seite los ist, sieht auf diese Seite so aus

```
<meta name="description" content="Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und habe wenig Erfahrung was das Thema Computer betrifft.
meine Frage: seit Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema: Meta..."/>
```

Das wird in Google wahrscheinlich auch morgen auffindbar sein.

Was für Fehler bekommst du den?
Zeig mal deine versuche wie dein Code aussieht?


----------



## Haissam (21. Mai 2021)

basti1012 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.
> Die Beschreibung ,was auf der Seite los ist, sieht auf diese Seite so aus
> 
> ```
> ...


Hey basti, es wird kein Fehler angezeigt nur der Name des Ersteller oben auf dem Balken.


----------



## Haissam (21. Mai 2021)

```
<title></title>
<meta name="keywords" content="Pizzeria Marl, Pizzeria in Marl, Pizza Marl, Pizza online bestellen Marl, Pizza lieferdienst Marl, Pizzeria in der nähe, beste Pizzeria Marl, Pizza lieferservice Marl, Essen online bestellen Marl, Burger in Marl, Burger bestellen Marl, Nudelgerichte Marl">
<meta name="description" content="Italienische Pizza und Pasta in Marl schnell und einfach nach Hause liefern lassen. Alle unsere Gerichte bei Pizzeria Le Vera Marl werden aus hochwertigen Zutaten mit viel Liebe zubereitet.">
<meta name="author" content="">
<meta name="publisher" content="Vorname Name">
<meta name="copyright" content="Pizzeria Le Vera Marl">
<meta name="company" content="Pizzeria Le Vera">
<meta name="reply-to" content="[EMAIL]foo.bar@web.de[/EMAIL]">
<meta name="content-language" content="de">
<meta name="page-topic" content="Sonstiges">
<meta name="revisit-after" content="60 days">
<meta name="robots" content="index, follow">
```


----------



## Anri (5. August 2021)

wordpress ftw


----------

